# 87 stanza power window problem



## adworden (Jan 15, 2006)

I need to check the driver's side power window motor wiring on my friends 87 stanza. Can anyone tell me the pos. and neg. wiring colors? Thanks


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Neg is usually black or black with a colored stripe when there are only two wires. What two colors do you have there?


----------



## adworden (Jan 15, 2006)

*power window question*

what I need to know is which wire is for the "up" position and which is for the "down" position on a 87 stanza 4dr


----------



## cocheeze (Dec 7, 2005)

Turn on the ignition. Take a multimeter and set it to 12v DC. Touch the lead of the multimeter to one of the terminals on the window regulator motor (or on an exposed part of one of the wires in question), and touch the ground wire of the multimeter to the ground terminal on the motor, and press up (or down) on the window switch. If no voltage registers on the meter, move to the next terminal or wire...

When you see 10-13 volts register on the multimeter you've found which of the wires controls up. (or down... depending on which way you pressed the button.)

Hopefully that makes sense. If you don't have one cheap functional multimeters are about 10 bucks at radio shack or fred meyers.

cocheeze


----------

